# How do I remove the TTOC Banner please



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

as above


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hold your thumb up and block it from your line of sight.

Be warned your arm will start aching after a while. :wink:

Life really is way too short Rob


----------

